# New venomous snake found in Australia.....



## Devildoc (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey, @CQB , there's a reason your fair land was supposed to be a prison:  everything there is designed to kill you.

Scary new venomous snake discovered


----------



## Gunz (Jul 17, 2018)

Crikey, dainjah, dainjah...


----------



## CQB (Jul 17, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Hey, @CQB , there's a reason your fair land was supposed to be a prison:  everything there is designed to kill you.
> 
> Scary new venomous snake discovered



Especially in the Northern Territory. The Darwin Hospital has a huge amount of specimens of every type of evil that crawls, swims, runs (charges), floats on tides, flies and slithers. Forget the Cobra, the deadliest snake is the Taipan, a native.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 17, 2018)

Stay in the interior, it's snakes and spiders. Go toward the water, it's those plus crocks.  Oh, want another way to die in the river?  How about saw fish and bull sharks.  Go to the coast, it's stupid shells, and other shit that washes ashore.  Go in the ocean, it's game on:  jellyfish, fish, sharks, sea snakes...

But hey, they have Fosters....


----------



## CQB (Jul 17, 2018)

Fosters! No-one drinks that anymore.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 17, 2018)

CQB said:


> Fosters! No-one drinks that anymore.



Really??  We have a very authentic Australian eatery here called The Outback, they say is _THE _Australian beer to drink.  So what is the beer now??


----------



## CQB (Jul 17, 2018)

Fosters is too sweet, you see. But it's been a fave export thanks to Paul Hogan and Bazza McKenzie. (See below, note crafty can of Fosters as product placement). Melbourne Bitter, Victoria Bitter & the Tasmanian beers James Boag & James Squire. I've extolled the virtue of my local boutique brand 4 Pines, but I doubt whether you'd get near it over there.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 17, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Really??  We have a _*very authentic Australian eatery here called The Outback*_, they say is _THE _Australian beer to drink.  So what is the beer now??






BTW, I've gotten some shitty steaks at Outback. If it's authentic, it's dingo meat.


----------



## CQB (Jul 17, 2018)

I found this, it has some of our wild life in it.


----------



## digrar (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm picking they do Bauxite mining up in Weipa the same way we do it in the SW of Western Australia. The clearing gives the critters plenty of time to relocate into nearby bush. Then after the ore is mined out the ground is quickly redevloped and re planted, just a few metres lower than it was before, mining operations get carried out elsewhere and they don't come back to the area for some time.
No doubt some burrowing animals get squashed, but most will flee when a D10 dozer starts working in their general vicinity.

Fosters on the other hand is one of our more shameful exports, even worse than snake blood drenched bauxite ore. Public domestic comsumption is next to zero.


----------



## CQB (Jul 18, 2018)

Zero Alpha, reading you load & clear on Fosters. As for critters, my fave is the Death Adder. That's a guy who knows how to hunt. Puts himself  in a horseshoe configuration & covers himself in leaf litter. His tail looks like a worm which protrudes from the litter, attracting birds & other critters, lizards et al. which he wiggles. When the critters take the bait, targets down, patch out. 
Mind you the King Brown is interesting as sometimes when he strikes he doesn't release venom. There have been recorded incidents where a KB bite has been recorded & taken to Med Aid. Stand by with anti-venom...not needed as no venom enters the system; patient walks. He's just saying piss off.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2018)

In Australia even the platypus's can sting you.

Platypus Venom Causes Excruciating Pain That You Will Feel for Months


----------



## CQB (Jul 18, 2018)

Play a pus...hmmm


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2018)

He don't like being called a "pus" so he bites back. Just like the real thing.  You marry it, and it fucks up your shit for 50 years. __


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2018)

Australia: That which doesn't kill you, is a non-native species.


----------



## CQB (Jul 20, 2018)

Camels, donkeys, horses, toads, flies, mynah birds, foxes, rabbits, dogs, cats...& humans.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2018)

Because....Australia!?!?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=230435234321654


----------



## digrar (Aug 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> In Australia even the platypus's can sting you.
> 
> Platypus Venom Causes Excruciating Pain That You Will Feel for Months



Their babies are called Puggles, along with Echidna babies.


----------



## CQB (Aug 9, 2018)

Where's Lt. Ripley when you need her?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2018)

Who don't love Sir David. Or his bro.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 9, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Crikey, dainjah, dainjah...



This is one of my favourite ever SS posts.

It made me properly laugh out loud. Outstanding work.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because....Australia!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't need an Australian guy to teach me how to catch the crabs.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 9, 2018)

One of my life goals is to go fishing in the tidal rivers of NW Australia... last place on earth to regularly catch saw fish, bull sharks, all 20-30 miles in land. Maybe it’s geiwing up in FL but I feel a strong kindred spirit with the sunny death trap that is Australia


----------

